# CSBA HD



## KEEFP (Aug 13, 2002)

Why are the SF Giants games not in HD? Last night it was on the Comcast BA HD channel, the HD banner came up, Comcast advertised during the game that it was in HD, the Comcast schedule had it as HD. But it was in SD! What the heck is up with that?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't watch it, so I couldn't help. Are you sure you had it on the HD channel?


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

KEEFP said:


> Why are the SF Giants games not in HD? Last night it was on the Comcast BA HD channel, the HD banner came up, Comcast advertised during the game that it was in HD, the Comcast schedule had it as HD. But it was in SD! What the heck is up with that?


Sometimes Dish is strapped for bandwidth. That happened with a Mets game from Colorado a week or so ago.

IOW, Dish has to pick and choose which RSNs, broadcasting a game in HD, will be passed that way to subscribers.

At least that's the explanation I heard, and I know for a fact that the Mets game was being broadcast in HD by SNY.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Last night wasn't a bandwidth issue. The game was actually shown on the HD channel on Dish Network but it was shown in SD. The reason was a technical issue in Arizona. Duane Kuiper made this announcement during the first inning of the game stating that they were lucky to be on the air at all after what happened. He didn't elaborate on what happened. He just said no HD tonight.


----------



## KEEFP (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Bobl. That clears it up - I missed the first coupla innings.


----------

